# Zantac for Ulcers



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Zantac only provides protection for the stomach for a few hours after dosing, so unless you are giving it every 6 hours daily it's not going to do much to prevent ulcers. You would have to give it at appropriate times---when your horse was going to be hauled, competing, no forage in front of him for hours.... Ulcergard is easier to use because you only have to give it once every 24 hours during stressful times or when forage isn't available.


Zantac can be used to treat ulcers but again it has to be given every 6 hours for (recommended) 4 weeks.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow, if this really works I wish I would've know this earlier! Ill try it out, then


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know anything about Zantac -- does it promote healing of the ulcers? 

I had a guy with ulcers -- he couldn't put on any weight it was so bad. I gave him slippery elm and aloe vera juice. Within 2 weeks he was putting on weight.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

You can also use beet pulp and corn oil every feeding and that helps with ulcers and also prevents them. My dressage mare had them really bad when I got her and once we started using that it went away and never came back. I learned that from my trainer, Linda Hill and my vets also said that it is a really good remedy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

OH, I just remembered something else -- NO GRAIN. Whatever type of pelleted food you have -- call your supplier and get a list of ingredients. If it has oats, corn, barley, etc. etc. find something else. I was surprised to find out that my 12% horse ration had oats in it.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

northernmama said:


> I don't know anything about Zantac -- does it promote healing of the ulcers?
> 
> I had a guy with ulcers -- he couldn't put on any weight it was so bad. I gave him slippery elm and aloe vera juice. Within 2 weeks he was putting on weight.


Yes it promotes healing and it also helps with GERD (severe acid reflux). I just bought a box (for myself) of 50 150mg pills and it was $18.99...so basically it would be a 10 supply for 20 bucks...im not sure how much medication is for horses but it seems spendy (60 bucks a month???)

That is interesting though... i knew older farmers that would use penicillen (cant spell lol...) on themselves from the animal bottle. It would save them a doctor bill.


----------

